# Hamlin Lake?



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was just wondering if you can duck hunt Hamlin Lake by Ludington? If so are there many ducks down there right now? The reason i am asking i might be down that way this weekend to do some salmon fishing and i was thinking of doing some duck hunting while i was there. If you have information that you would like to share but not tell everyone else you can PM. Thanks in advanced to who ever responds. 

Thanks again,
Iceman_101


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

Try and talk to gunsnrods he lives up there atm and might be able to help ya out.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Those fish are gonna be RIPE! Don't let fishing get in the way of a good hunting trip.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Never duck hunted it but we slay the crappie there in the spring!


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Hamlin gets pounded pretty hard on the opener. Good diver populations later in the year. In between is, well, in between.

Any time you can get out and hunt - do it. There's no looking back and saying "I wish I woulda...." Ducks are where you find 'em.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

The Grand Rapids Press sports section included the outdoor blip after the opener all about duck hunting Hamlin Lake. That might lead you in the right direction, or the direction of others if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

TNL said:


> Any time you can get out and hunt - do it. There's no looking back and saying "I wish I woulda...." Ducks are where you find 'em.




Truer words have perhaps never been said!


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Most of the ducks are in the trailer park:lol: I would go out after the smaller salmon and steelhead instead! I know guys that get a whoppin 5-7 divers later in the year but not really worth traveling to if you don't live there.


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Maddiedog have you been down by the river in the State park? if so are there many salmon there and if so are they ripe or not? after what ieatantlers said it got me thinking about that lol Just curious. 

Thanks,
Iceman_101


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

I haven't been over there in a few weeks but usually they are pretty bad by October. They have been trickling though so you may find some good ones.


----------



## bigmoekilla (Apr 1, 2010)

when we used to visit family in tamarac trailer park around gun season there was always alot of ducks in there. This was quite a while back though. I would guess they are still in there like they were cause nothin much has changed. I don't think you can hunt anywhere around there though. I would say go to Sag Bay if you are looking for a road trip. It is really big water but we have done well there in the past.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I've never been impressed by Hamlin. It may be great for locals, but it is definetly not a destination I'd spend any time on the road to go to.


----------

